# how to hatch killifish eggs



## sam555

i have seen some good killifish eggs on ebay but i do not know how to hatch them and care for them does anyone know anything about hatching them or advice if theyve experienced hatching them?


----------



## emc7

Many sellers will include an instruction sheet. E-mail them and ask. The best procedure varies with species. Or search for "hatching genus-name eggs"


----------



## sam555

ok iwill try that.
another thing is because i will have to put the eggs in my main tank is their a sort of breeding trap that will let the eggs hatch and grow like a mesh netted trap or what.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Watch out! I have bought numerous killie eggs from ebay, most from a guy in Thailand, and they were all junk which wouldn't hatch. 100% failure rate.


----------



## sam555

i have found two guys. one from 30 miles away from me and the other in malta


----------



## lohachata

if you are going to try to hatch and raise killies in your main tank ; i would suggest that you forget it and look for a different kind of fish..
killies are kind of specialized...basically there are mop spawners and peat spawners...
in general the incubation period for peat spawners eggs can range from 4 weeks to more than a year....the egg laden peat is put in a plastic bag and stored away until it is ready..
incubation period for most mop spawners is about 2 weeks...eggs are removed from the spawning mop and placed in a small container of water treated with an anti fungal agent...kept in low light area and checked every few days...
some species of killies can be ready to breed 3-4 weeks after hatching...some take 6 months...
they are one of the shorter lived species....6 months - 5 or 6 years...


----------



## TheOldSalt

That Malta guy has some good stuff.


----------

